# Favorite Mozart symphony (of these)



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes this is stupid. If you think so, please tell us so in a very slightly condescending manner. But actually I didn't find an actual poll about this so here goes. No no. 37 here, because it's not Mozart's. Only one choice! Mwhahaha.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Linz for me...................


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Linz for me too. Effeminate tea time music at its finest.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I like them all but no 39 is great


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I voted for #39, but the first movement of the Prague is VERY hard to beat. Hey, they're all great!

For a treat, listen to the opening of Hummel's trumpet concerto, then compare with the opening of Mozart's #35...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Definitely No. 40.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

No. 40, definitely.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

40, definitely No.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I really love the last 4 and find them all enormously beautiful. I guess I've always felt that 41 held a special place for me. I think I could play the last movement over and over and never tire of it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

No. 40. It's in minor, and I didn't notice until it was pointed out to me. (I know, it's in the title. I never get the obvious.)


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

The Prague really for the first movement.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry, can´t choose. I´ve probably been listening mostly to 35, 36 and 40, but the favourite varies from month to month, and 38, 39 and 41 for example are also top-notch, 25, 30, 31 and 33 good as well.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

39 for the menuetto movement if taken fast enough.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

haydnfan said:


> The Prague really for the first movement.


Ditto..........


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Voted for the Prague symphony, and not just for the first movement, but I'd vote for every one of his last 6 if I could.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

No. 41. Best slow movement and finale, and the most enjoyable listening experience from start to finish for me, and the one I feel is the most consistent.

Mozart was just getting better and better in the form.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

41, for all the movements. 
38 is my next favourite. 
Followed by 7.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I voted for the Prague, I think it has 'a bit of everything'.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Too tough for me to pick a favorite...from the above list, 25, 29, 36, 38, 39, 40 & 41 probably get the most listens from me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never actually been very fond of no. 39. What's so special about it? Someone please convince me to hear it again!


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

I'd probably say no. 40


----------



## Scififan (Jun 28, 2015)

I think this would be a perfect poll in which to use a multiple choice method of voting. We would then have a clear idea of the popularity of these various works. I would have liked to give a vote to the under-rated number 39, as well as to recognise the merits of several others--including, of cours, the "Jupiter".


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well why not make a separate poll for that.


----------



## FrankF (Jan 19, 2015)

I can't imagine "Mozart" and the word "underrated" in the same sentence but if there's one area in which Mozart is underrated it's as a symphonist. Yes he's well loved and respected as a symphonist but in my opinion he's not looked upon as a "super" symphonist and he should be. 35, 36, 38-41 are each amazing in their own way. Anyhow I think he's always been a bit underrated as a symphonist.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2015)

I can't honestly choose. But I voted for 25 because nobody had yet done so. it's his first 'great' symphony and I do love it.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Do any of the pre-25 symphonies, or Nos. 26-28 stand out in terms of popularity or critical acclaim etc.?


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

If I was only allowed to listen to one Mozart Symphony for the rest of my life, it would be the 39th. But, I would have to be given the option of choosing the performance - Szell on disc, Previn on DVD/Video.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

I honestly couldn't choose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've never actually been very fond of no. 39. What's so special about it? Someone please convince me to hear it again!


Listen to it again or I'll get you hit with a ban.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

trazom said:


> *Voted for the Prague symphony, and not just for the first movement*, but I'd vote for every one of his last 6 if I could.


Agreed, as top-heavy as it makes the symphony I enjoy it all. Lightens my mood and the melodies linger in my mind unlike few other pieces.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Do any of the pre-25 symphonies, or Nos. 26-28 stand out in terms of popularity or critical acclaim etc.?


28 does.

All the others are shorter. 25 was his the first of more ambitious length at nearly half an hour. Then 26 reverted back to the shorter mold. 27 was somewhat longer, but with 28 he solidified the mold of the longer and more complex structure that would characterize most (but not all) of his symphonies to come.

Post script: 32 was the most notable exception to this. It is less than 10 minutes and not ambitious really.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

According to Wikipedia, which is never wrong of course, 
_"Mozart's 28th symphony is often put aside by musicologists because of its gallant character that one could describe as "transparent."_


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> According to Wikipedia, which is never wrong of course,
> _"Mozart's 28th symphony is often put aside by musicologists because of its gallant character that one could describe as "transparent."_


There may be a point there. I would rank it the least great of his "great" symphonies. Better than all the early ones. Better than 26 & 27, but not as good as 25 or 29.


----------

